# مستقبل الهندسة الطبية فى مصر



## م.محمود جمال (23 ديسمبر 2008)

ما هو مستقبل الهندسة الطبية فى مصر العزيزة


----------



## م.محمود جمال (3 فبراير 2009)

اين مهندسى الهندسة الطبية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## م.محمود جمال (15 فبراير 2009)

اؤيددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددد


----------



## eng_bishr (23 فبراير 2009)

المهندسين موجودين وبكثرة حاليا ولكن غير متوفر لهم اماكن للعمل ولو توفر لهم العمل بيكون برواتب ضعيفة بالمقارنة بباقى المهندسين فى المجالات الاخرة


----------



## المهندس عمووور (30 مارس 2009)

والله انا ارى الهندسه الطبيه مستقبلها فى الدول الاخرى افضل من مصر


----------



## bio.medical.g (15 أبريل 2009)

المستقبل بيد الله فلا احد كان يتوقع ما حدث من انهيار فى الاقتصاد الاميركى لذلك انا مطمئن ان القادم افضل باذن الله


----------



## م.محمود جمال (17 أبريل 2009)

نظرة متفائلة اسال الله ان يوفقنا جميعاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## طالبة هندسة طبية (22 مايو 2009)

ما حد بعلم الغيب الا الله
وانا متفائلة كثير


----------



## طالبة العفو (25 يونيو 2009)

المشكلة ان القسم ده مش موجود في كل الجامعات ...
يعني انا كنت في جامة اسكندرية ووقتها كان مؤسس حديثا في جامعة القاهرة


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (9 أغسطس 2009)

شدو الهمة ابناء الشقيقة مصر طول حياتها ام الدنيا جات في الهندسةالطبية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ارفعو العلم يرفعكم وان شاء الله يكون مستقبل باهر


----------



## eng_mana (9 أغسطس 2009)

ان شاء الله بااااااااااهر جدا فى مصر احنا فى الكلية عندنا مهتمين بيه جدا فى مشاريع حلزة جدا على الرغم انه مش قسم مستقل بذاته


----------



## egyahmed (10 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم
من يريد أن يعرف مستقبل مصر في الهندسة الطبية عليه بس أنه يتابع مسيرة النهضة الحضارية التي يقودها مليون عالم من خلال قناة MedTecTV
وعلى فكره, القناة فتحت باب التقديم للمتميزين علميا و ثقافيا في شتى مجلات التكنولوجيا و التخصصات الهندسية و العلمية و التي تخدم الطب م كافة نواحيه.
والتقديم سهل جدا و بدون واسطه أو رشوه ياشباب, 
http://www.medtectv.com


----------



## egyahmed (10 أغسطس 2009)

*السلام عليكم
من يريد أن يعرف مستقبل مصر في الهندسة الطبية عليه بس أنه يتابع مسيرة النهضة الحضارية التي يقودها مليون عالم من خلال قناة MedTecTV
وعلى فكره, القناة فتحت باب التقديم للمتميزين علميا و ثقافيا في شتى مجلات التكنولوجيا و التخصصات الهندسية و العلمية و التي تخدم الطب م كافة نواحيه.
والتقديم سهل جدا و بدون واسطه أو رشوه ياشباب, 
http://www.medtectv.com*​


----------



## egyahmed (10 أغسطس 2009)

*مستقبل مصر والمنطقة العربية في الهندسة الطبية*

*السلام عليكم*
*من يريد أن يعرفعليه بس أنه يتابع مسيرة النهضة الحضارية التي يقودها مليون عالم من خلال قناة MedTecTV*
*وعلى فكره, القناة فتحت باب التقديم للمتميزين علميا و ثقافيا في شتى مجلات التكنولوجيا و التخصصات الهندسية و العلمية و التي تخدم الطب م كافة نواحيه.*
*والتقديم سهل جدا و بدون واسطه أو رشوه ياشباب, *
*http://www.medtectv.com*​


----------



## التراس (29 نوفمبر 2009)

ربنا يستر


----------



## م.محمود جمال (30 ديسمبر 2009)

بنا معاكم


----------



## محمد البوب (27 يوليو 2010)

مستقبل رائع إن شاء الله


----------



## محمد البوب (27 يوليو 2010)

_ان مجال الهندسة الطبية مجال خاص ولكن فرصه ارقى فى الدول العربية :68: _


----------



## mid000soft (4 أغسطس 2010)

الظاهر إني هغير رأيي عن دخول القسم ده


----------

